# some of my older lures



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

theese were made in jelutongwood sealed in propionate then foiled with holographic foil & sealed again ,painted back& clearcoated


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

awesome, plugs, love the shape/profile and the foilingis sweet, just enough paint, no overkill, sweet blend of foil and paint

Etch


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow I like the flash on those babies! Our walleyes and steelhead would gobble those up! Reminds me of out smelt here.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Are those REAL opals???


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Lots of flash!!!! Love them!!!!


----------

